# disable alarm on 1995 Volkswagen



## desijatt (Apr 28, 2008)

how to disable alarm on mk3 jetta. its pain in the ass. to start my car the battery is dead . my door lock don't work either . can't start my car. is their anyway i can remove the alarm off .........


----------



## onizuk4a (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: disable alarm on 1995 Volkswagen (desijatt)*

http://faculty.ccp.edu/faculty...htm#6


----------



## desijatt (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: disable alarm on 1995 Volkswagen (onizuk4a)*

thanks dude


----------



## manalien25 (Oct 18, 2013)

i unplugged everything and reconnected my starter wires and my car wont turn over. what do i do now?


----------

